# Chicken bedding question



## Zack the chicken lover (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a chicken coop which is surrounded by fencing and the floor is concrete I want to put bedding on that caoncrete I just want to know because it is an open are can I use non dust extracted wood chips for the bedding


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Non dust extracted implies that there is going to be quite a bit of dust involved. That would concern me because the birds will be right down there with the dust which they'll end up inhaling. 

A lot depends on where you're at on what might be best to use. Cold concrete can be a threat to their feet and legs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When birds are up on the roost and hop down off the roost onto wood chips and/or concrete, there will be the risk of bumblefoot due to wood chip pieces or splinters penetrating the footpad. There will also be the risk of sprained or strained ligaments and/or tendons causing birds to limp when they land on concrete.
I recommend putting at least 6 inches of sand on the concrete floor and keeping roosts low, no more than 6 inches above the sand.

Since your coop is surrounded by fencing, I hope it's predator proof. I'm not sure what type of fencing you have, but consider putting hardware cloth on the bottom part of the fence all the way around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> When birds are up on the roost and hop down off the roost onto wood chips and/or concrete, there will be the risk of bumblefoot due to wood chip pieces or splinters penetrating the footpad. There will also be the risk of sprained or strained ligaments and/or tendons causing birds to limp when they land on concrete.
> I recommend putting at least 6 inches of sand on the concrete floor and keeping roosts low, no more than 6 inches above the sand.
> 
> Since your coop is surrounded by fencing, I hope it's predator proof. I'm not sure what type of fencing you have, but consider putting hardware cloth on the bottom part of the fence all the way around.


I'm confused by some of this too. I have never heard of the type of bedding the OP is wanting to use.


----------

